# Saharah selling the Magic Circle Rug (medium)



## band (Apr 14, 2020)

Saharah is selling the Magic Circle Rug in on my island, please reply to this post and join the turnip queue if you'd like to come get it from them 

Please be respectful to my island, and be quick! As of right now she is in the garden area to the right of my airport.






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 14, 2020)

id love to come, thank you!!


----------



## sorachu (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## niconii (Apr 14, 2020)

Will drop by to buy the rug!


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 14, 2020)

hello, can I come? Been looking for this for ages ~


----------



## kingmog (Apr 14, 2020)

Joined 

IGN: Ed


----------



## whitherward (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## band (Apr 14, 2020)

See y'all soon! Just make sure to join the queue via the link above


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to join!


----------



## band (Apr 14, 2020)

Locking the queue for a minute, I need to get Saharah back in the garden... please don't leave quietly! 

Edit: Open queue again


----------

